# Cooler Master GX Line of Power Supplies, CM 690 II Chassis and V6 CPU Coolers



## Darksaber (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are some last minute pictures of the CM 690 II chassis along with the Cooler Master GX line of PSUs and V6 CPU cooler. There has been a lot of buzz around the new case and it lives up to the hype. Upon first inspection, the case does seem to be a valid successor of the original 690. The most obvious and certainly very nice feature is the top SATA port, which allows you to plug in drives without any extra casing or the need to open the chassis up (Ed. note: no the hot girl does not ship with the chassis). Next up we have the GX series of power supplies, which will be available at 650 and 750W soon. 

Last, but not least we have the V6 and V6GT CPU coolers. They differ only in the number of supplied fans and look of the top cover. The V6 holds a single fan, with the possibility of adding a second one, while the GT already ships with a pair along with an LED light on top of the cooler, which may be turned on or off. These coolers have a V shaped arrangement of heatpipes so that each of them has direct access to the air flow of the coolers.



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## cool_recep (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn I'm in case business since 40 years I have never seen "cases" like this...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2010)

I want those chicks ZOMG makes me want to get a GX. She can hold my "power supply" any day!


----------



## Esse (Jan 16, 2010)

Darksaber said:


> (Ed. note: no the hot girl does not ship with the chassis).


I know, my CM case didn't come with a cute girl either 

Dunno if I'd really care much for an external SATA port. I don't have any naked HDD's sitting around (they're either in cases or in my case).


----------



## aj28 (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't quite get the allure of the HDD dock. Reminds me of the ProtectSmart bays HP was pushing for the longest time which were really just an internal cage with a USB-B connector going to an internal header (meaning standard external HDD in use), marketed as some super-awesome backup solution.

In any case, would be very handy for technicians or any sort of backup operator, but so far as gamers are concerned, who really cares?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

Does having girls presenting your new products make them any better?


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 16, 2010)

i like the external bay.
very handy.
i like the 690 II. too bad the addons don't come too


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Does having girls presenting your new products make them any better?



Yes, Cooler Master is the best company EVARR!!!! 

On a serious note, I like the case. And is that last girl there holding the V6 cooler? That thing is massive


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 16, 2010)

It would be better if the girls where hot.

I quite like the idea of not messing with internals and cables to add on a drive at a LAN party.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 16, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Yes, Cooler Master is the best company EVARR!!!!
> 
> On a serious note, I like the case. And is that last girl there holding the V6 cooler? That thing is massive



Looks like the V6GT (two fans).


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 16, 2010)

Those chicks are holding my hardware!


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 16, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> Those chicks are turning my software into hardware!



Fixed!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 16, 2010)

^ Hahahaaa~~~!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Fixed!





I applaud you sir, as you remind me of me


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Fixed!



Genious


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 16, 2010)

I hope they changed their PSU OEM or got an updated platform.

ST


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah I got excited about the hawtnesses but that V6 is massive, like a TEC or something. I thought it was gonna be V6 (small) V8 (medium) and V10 (massive) with a v12 thrown in.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> yeah I got excited about the hawtnesses but that V6 is massive, like a TEC or something. I thought it was gonna be V6 (small) V8 (medium) and V10 (massive) with a v12 thrown in.





Its actually just a really tiny women, and the cooler is smaller then a v8






















( I don't actually know if that's true  )


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

yay, CM is selling chobits!


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 16, 2010)

Women modeling computer hardware always strikes me as endlessly hilarious.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 16, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Fixed!



 

That was epic!!!


----------



## Depth (Jan 16, 2010)

I love Research and "Development"

Shame the end product is always the same


----------



## Easo (Jan 16, 2010)

Best of the best... coolers?


----------



## Perra (Jan 16, 2010)

I want one........


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 16, 2010)

yum booth babes


----------



## Frizz (Jan 16, 2010)

Faptastic brand.


The first pic, on the desk! They has my mousepadz .


----------



## werez (Jan 16, 2010)

are the girls for sale ? :\


----------



## skylamer (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice girlz, naic case )


----------



## naoan (Jan 16, 2010)

Umm is seating the hard disk that way safe? And there isn't cushion or something on that? Seems more like a gimmick though I kinda like the idea... (I have some friends going around with bare bone hard disk asking for "data")


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

naoan said:


> Umm is seating the hard disk that way safe? And there isn't cushion or something on that? Seems more like a gimmick though I kinda like the idea... (I have some friends going around with bare bone hard disk asking for "data")



quite safe, yes.

I rather like the idea, as long as it can take 2.5" drives as well.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the idea too, it annoys me to no end when I'm backing up data fora friend and they just bring the HDD round D:

Messes up my case for a good few hours : [


----------



## MicroUnC (Jan 16, 2010)

Cute girls! Fuck the hardware.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

MicroUnC said:


> Cute girls! Fuck the hardware.




mmm potential for fixing here , but to obvious


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

please try and avoid bad language in the news sections of the forum


----------



## 50eurouser (Jan 16, 2010)

With chicks like these we need some active cooling ... air cooling is a waste ... and check out how big look the v6 in the chicks hands. "Small hands makes things look bigger"


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

50eurouser said:


> With chicks like these we need some active cooling ... air cooling is a waste ... and check out how big look the v6 in the chicks hands. "Small hands makes things look bigger"



Judging by the Cosmos S in the background there, that thing IS big, the cute small women does not matter. I mean it takes up at least three 5.25" bays in height and almost in width.

Edit: Granted that is with two fans installed.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 16, 2010)

MicroUnC said:


> Cute hardware! F**k the girls.



Fixing it anyway


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Fixing it anyway





I knew there must be someone in the world worse then me


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 16, 2010)

50eurouser said:


> With chicks like these we need some active cooling


----------



## Asylum (Jan 16, 2010)

Hot chicks and new hardware....Does it get any better.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2010)

I could/would/should insert my monster cable into the models sockets anytime!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I could/would/should insert my monster cable into the models sockets anytime!



Too bad you don't meet the system requirements.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Too bad you don't meet the system requirements.



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Diss.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2010)

You are right, my cable is TOO BIG for the socket. Fortunately I keep a ready stock of lube for the situation.


The one looks like she has a big mouth anyway.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 16, 2010)

Innuendos FTW


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Steevo said:


> You are right, my cable is TOO BIG for the socket. Fortunately I keep a ready stock of lube for the situation.



You may be right, but such delicate hardware does not like overkill cables, so it will deny access anyway.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2010)

You would be suprized what coaxing, and a few rounds will do for the Input Output interfacing and willingness to try.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Steevo said:


> You would be suprized what coaxing, and a few rounds will do for the Input Output interfacing and willingness to try.



A few rounds? If you refer to C2H5OH, then be aware that if you try the wrong input, instant BSOD and inaccessability for the rest of your life can happen.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 16, 2010)

if i could be arse id put nearly this whole convo in my sig


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2010)

MRCL said:


> A few rounds? If you refer to C2H5OH, then be aware that if you try the wrong input, instant BSOD and inaccessability for the rest of your life can happen.



That is why they have multiple input devices and better multitasking ability.


----------



## zithe (Jan 16, 2010)

Get your boobs out of my face I want to see that computer!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Steevo said:


> That is why they have multiple input devices and better multitasking ability.



Multitasking? Do you have a modular pelvis to make them multitask two input devices at once?


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Jan 16, 2010)

Those chicks kinda overshadow the hardware. Upon typing this, I have yet to see any hardware.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Multitasking? Do you have a modular pelvis to make them multitask two input devices at once?



One hung way low, two hands, a tongue and some lube can make for lots of fun.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Steevo said:


> One hung way low, two hands, a tongue and some lube can make for lots of fun.



Alright I'm out of snappy comebacks, you win.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2010)

We were playing I win anyway.


----------



## Icejon (Jan 17, 2010)

A little off topic, 

Does anyone know how many heatpipes the V6 GT has? 

The short brunette model makes the V6 look as big as her chest which is as big as her head.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 17, 2010)

did they give the girl with the case , but if i go for RMA i keep on the cables and the girl


----------



## theorw (Jan 17, 2010)

I just noticed the girl holding the PSU and its cables....
THAT IS SOME NUDE HARDWARE SCENE............LMAO


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 17, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> I want those chicks ZOMG makes me want to get a GX. She can hold my "power supply" any day!



lmfao


----------



## steelkane (Jan 20, 2010)

Now,, let see who's going to copy the hdd ideal. very useful


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 20, 2010)

My question is: is there a fan blowing up under that HD tray?

Something to ponder.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 20, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> My question is: is there a fan blowing up under that HD tray?
> 
> Something to ponder.



I very much doubt it, but the HDD is outside, so theres probably simply no need. And its, also probably, not designed for permanent use, only to shovel some data around.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 20, 2010)

Wait til you go to backup your 10K RPM drive and it melts the plastic it's sitting on


----------



## MRCL (Jan 20, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> Wait til you go to backup your 10K RPM drive and it melts the plastic it's sitting on



I don't have a 10k drive  Besides I've had HDDs sitting on CD cases 24/7 and nothing happened, so much to metling plastic.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey polycarbonate is different than regular case plastic!  I've sat there and put a flame under a CD before and watched it barely flinch.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 20, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> Hey polycarbonate is different than regular case plastic!  I've sat there and put a flame under a CD before and watched it barely flinch.



Don't expect me to differ between different forms of plastic in my current state and at that ungodly time of morning.

However, I don't think CM would be that stupid and put easy melting plastic there. Or they'd have to change their name to Melter Master.


----------

